

Show HN: Hackendo::Integrate - A wearables + externals expo and hackathon - lowglow
http://hackendo.techendo.co/

======
lowglow
SF event for hackers by hackers thinking and developing for the future of the
world around us. Let me know if you have some ideas you might want us to host.
dan at techendo dot co

[edit]

Here is the official press release: [http://www.techendo.co/posts/hackendo-
san-francisco-wearable...](http://www.techendo.co/posts/hackendo-san-
francisco-wearables-externals-expo-and-hackathon)

